# Quebec's saving bonds!?



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

What do you guys think about the term!? On let say a 5 years!


----------



## caricole (Mar 12, 2012)

SkyFall said:


> What do you guys think about the term!? On let say a 5 years!


The term is quit outdated since at least 20-25 years

EPARGNE PLACEMENT QUEBEC

http://www.epq.gouv.qc.ca/principal.jsp

Their products are secure, easy to understand and administer, versatile *and at no cost*
Perfect for aging peaple who do not want headaches and be botherded with the agressive financial planners and dishonest salesmen operating in banks

The Federal savings-bonds tried to compete with the Quebec innovations but never managed to understand their versatility without the Federal bureaucratic rigidity
==================================================================

On a few aging family members, I suggested the

Progressive rates....usely good for 10 years....with the great advantage of versatility....Cashable once a year every year at the date of aniversery without loss of interest

Outside of RRSP....regular interest

Inside RRSP ....compound interest


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

so for 10 years @ 5.20% lets say I put $1000 I gonna end up with $1520? (sorry noob)


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

If it's compound interest, it would be 1660.19 at the end of the 10 years. If not, it would be 1520.


----------



## caricole (Mar 12, 2012)

Sorry I gave it in a foreign language....LOLOLOLOL

But a close look at rates, terms and availability will give you a better picture than «GUESSING»

http://www.epq.gouv.qc.ca/english/principal.jsp


----------

